# Laptops?



## Chopsuey (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying laptop sometime, but I have no idea what one to get.

It would be almost completely for browsing, so I'd want something fairly fast. Possibly spriting, so something with Photoshop or MS Paint on it straight out of the box would be nice. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Prefferably for $400 or less.


----------



## Superbird (May 26, 2011)

Two words:

Get. Windows.

...This mac works perfectly but there are no programs for it, and though I downloaded Windows on it I also have to restart to get to it—and it doesn't have a word processor, etc.


----------



## surskitty (May 26, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Two words:
> 
> Get. Windows.
> 
> ...This mac works perfectly but there are no programs for it, and though I downloaded Windows on it I also have to restart to get to it—and it doesn't have a word processor, etc.


LibreOffice exists.


This is more or less what I'm using, and it comes without an operating system so you can try installing Kubuntu on it without having paid for a Windows license.  It's theoretically a netbook, but it's a very sturdy thing and it's nearly laptop-sized.  I have no difficulties emulating a PS1 on it, and it can run a PS2 emulator even if it's stuck at around 12 frames per second.  I pretty much always have Firefox with ~350 tabs open and GIMP open with two 1000x1000 to 4000x4000 images with no difficulties whatsoever.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 28, 2011)

$400 is a little low if you want something decent. However, if it's a strict limit, then the Dell Inspiron 14R is okay. If you're willing to go over by $50, this HP is the best you'll get for that price. The default configuration's processor is even better and has double the RAM, well worth the extra $50.

Just a couple suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## surskitty (May 28, 2011)

I like how the person asked for 'fast' and you suggested something with Windows 7.  Given that e's planning on a laptop, there's not really any reason not to try some flavour of Linux.  :B


----------



## Aletheia (May 28, 2011)

No one forces you to use the pre-installed OS.


----------



## surskitty (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, but you're spending $50 on it.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 29, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> I like how the person asked for 'fast' and you suggested something with Windows 7.  Given that e's planning on a laptop, there's not really any reason not to try some flavour of Linux.  :B


Yes yes, Windows is the devil, we've all heard.


----------



## surskitty (May 29, 2011)

Eh, it's definitely understandable if it's a gaming box.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 29, 2011)

For that money, you can get a decent netbook that runs on 7. I did.

Make sure to find yourself a keygen to get Ultimate; Starter sucks balls.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 30, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> For that money, you can get a decent netbook that runs on 7. I did.
> 
> Make sure to find yourself a keygen to get Ultimate; Starter sucks balls.


alternatively, grab a linux distro with gimp out of the box, and avoid doing anything questionable!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 30, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> alternatively, grab a linux distro with gimp out of the box, and avoid doing anything questionable!


This, too.

In my opinion, Linux is an acquired taste. Prepare to hate it for a week or two, then it's like second nature. Everything is different.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 2, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> I like how the person asked for 'fast' and you suggested something with Windows 7.  Given that e's planning on a laptop, there's not really any reason not to try some flavour of Linux.  :B


But Windows 7 is fast. Or atleast the laptop I'm running with it is.


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 2, 2011)

Jason-Kun said:


> But Windows 7 is fast. Or atleast the laptop I'm running with it is.


Windows is notorious for having slow boot-up times when compared to... well, pretty much anything else.

I've got a Toshiba lappy that's blindingly fast though; GRUB launches so quickly I have to run to the computer to select Windows :P

Then again I'm not a very good judge as far as speed goes, since what I usually use is a crappy Dell Latitude with a single gig of RAM and Windows XP. And nothing else.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ I'm on my Toshiba right now :P

I love my laptop so much.  Sometimes it's a bit slow but now I got the power cord to reach the top of my loft bed.  I haven't slept for a week. @_@


----------

